# Can't reply to an old thread



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2011)

I know I just saw (and we just talked about) a pop up that informed us we were replying to an old thread, but this time I did not see the check box to say, Yeah, I want to reply to this thread... 
Of course everything was typed, pics uploaded, before I got the window telling me that I could not reply  And I know I just saw another member reply to an old thread.

What gives?


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 15, 2011)

Please PM me with the thread URL or you can go report it.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2011)

Will do, Frank.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2011)

frank, is it a function of vbulletin to allow and disallow members as part of their profile to access functions such as replying to an old thread? or is it a function on the way vb has grown and manipulates it's database?

i have experienced the same thing as pacanis before, but also have been able to append old threads.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2011)

With troublemakers like the 2 of you around...nevermind.

Sorry Frank, feel free to answer now. I'll shush.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2011)

i figure you're joking, alix, but how much is the question. 

it shouldn't be a mystery, really.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

Frank and I discussed this last night, before I got busy with dinner, and it appears that if you go directly to advanced to post you do not see the checkbox that allows you to reply to an old thread. I have not tried posting there again, but Frank said that is what he ran into.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 16, 2011)

You have to check the little box before heading to the advanced editor.  It is tricky, but any member can add to an old thread, and even us admins have to check the little box.  It is the same for all members.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 16, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> You have to check the little box before heading to the advanced editor. It is tricky, but any member can add to an old thread, and even us admins have to check the little box. It is the same for all members.


 
And one other thing, you still need to check the box _again_ when you hit Preview, then again when you hit Submit.
I was not scrolling the page down far enough to see the message again.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks frank. 

i knew i had been able to post to an old thread before, but also remembered getting a message that it couldn't be done. lack of sleep messes with my mind at times.


----------

